# Newbie in Oregon



## urbanfarmstore (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Folks, I'm the owner of www.urbanfarmstore.com and have gotten stung by the beekeeping bug!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Terim (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there owner of the Urban Farm Store! I am a fellow Portlander who also has been stung by the beekeeping bug. Does your store have any beekeeping supplies? I haven't made it in there yet although I have a Chinook book coupon waiting to cash in there. 

Do you have any bees? If so, what kind of hive do you have? How long have you been doing this (beekeeping?).

Teri (my real name)


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello and Welcome, Not a good spring for bees but maybe that will make for a great summer of beekeeping. We have beginning beekeeping classes at our Clark County Beekeeping Association. They are over for this year but start again next Jan. Portland has a few good bee clubs also.

Enjoy


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to beekeeping. Saw your post and went to your site. It's a hobby that, they say, gets under your skin. Ruhl's is closer to where I live, in Tigard, than where you are, but I still could see dropping by--I miss the country. Do you plan to keep your bees at your home or behind the store?


----------

